# Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven



## Masterwana (13. Januar 2009)

*Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Silverstone hat ein neues Gehäuse raus gebracht, das SST-RV01-B Raven.
Das besondere an dem aus Stahl und Kunststoff gefertigtem Gehäuse ist die um *90° gedrehte Einbaulage* des Mainboards. Die Anschlüsse befinden sich oben.

Hier mal die Produktseite von Silverstone: RAVEN
Bei Caseking kostet das Gehäuse 189,90€ - http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-SST-RV01-B-Raven-Big-Tower-black::11764.html


----------



## push@max (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Find ich persönlich von der Form her ein wenig zu space-ig.


----------



## Lee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Und wieder dieser hässliche Stahlgraue Innenraum... Von außen spricht es mich auch weniger an...

Wahrscheinlich wird es auch ein vermögen kosten...

[X]Fail


----------



## Masterwana (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Hab jetzt nen Link von Caseking mit eingefügt 



Lee schrieb:


> *Und wieder dieser hässliche Stahlgraue Innenraum*... Von außen spricht es mich auch weniger an...
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wird es auch ein vermögen kosten...
> 
> [X]Fail



Den Innenraum find ich auch nicht grade schön.
Das Äußere find ich eigentlich ganz ansehnlich.


----------



## riedochs (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Nicht mein Fall.


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Die Suchfunktion ist was tolles 

 Thread 1

 Thread 2

 Thread 3

 Thread 4 

Infos haben wir zu genüge hier zu bieten! 

Abgesehen davon, das Gehäuse ist einfach genial. Tolle Technik, heißes Design ,hoffentlich Silverstone gemäß verarbeitet und das alles noch zu einem akzeptablen Preis! Top Produkt


----------



## plexus (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Ich schreib jetzt einfach hier, da das der neueste Thread über das Raven ist. Hoffe es kuckt noch jemand rein. 

Also entweder ich bin total bescheuert oder es fällt nur mir auf dass die Aussparung für die Befestigung der CPU nicht mitgedreht wurde und somit an der falschen Stelle sitzt. 

Des weiteren stört mich bei dem Preis das fehlen von eSata.

Sonst find ichs toll. Kann mich nich entscheiden.


----------



## Zoon (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Sieht ja interessant aus. Aber halt schade dass der Innenraum nicht in Außenfarbe ist.

Sollte PCGH(X) ma gleich testen obs für die Kühlung der Komponenten wirklich was bringt.


----------



## plexus (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*



Zoon schrieb:


> Sieht ja interessant aus. Aber halt schade dass der Innenraum nicht in Außenfarbe ist.
> 
> Sollte PCGH(X) ma gleich testen obs für die Kühlung der Komponenten wirklich was bringt.



Er IST in Außenfarbe. Der Link oben ist alt. Here you go: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black

Jo nen Test wär dringend nötig... ich mag in ner Woche mein ganzes neues Zeug kaufen. Und weiss nich welches Case! *grml*


EDIT: Nein, stimmt nur der Innenraum der Windowed Version ist in geilem Schwarz (eigentlich sinnvoll). Aber die 10€ sind da auch schon egal. xD


----------



## Sp3cht (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

ein sehr geiles innovatives gehäuse... die form die technik die verarbeitung und das aussehn sehen einfach extrem super aus!!!


----------



## plexus (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Grad nen ausführliches Review gesichtet. Kucks mir mal an. The Mod Brothers • View topic - TMB EXCLUSIVE: Silverstone "RAVEN" RV01 Review - With video!

_Find das Gehäuse schafft ziemlich gut die Gradwanderung zwischen Spacig und nicht zu kitchig._


----------



## BeerIsGood (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Ich find die Form ziemlich befremdlich... und Raven erinnert mich an schlechte Fernsehshows


----------



## [THM]Zany (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Mal von Aufbau her was anderes ... allerdings ist das äußere Erscheinungsbild für mein Empfinden gräuslich  ob der Innenraum Stählern ausschaut ist mir humpe


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Ich finde das ein bissl zu spaßig und der "knick" unten;hinten, den finde ich sehr unpraktisch,eine inovation ist trotzdem dabei, was ich gut finde
ich greif aber lieber zum SST FT-01 in schwarz mit oder ohne Window


----------



## Zoon (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*



BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Raven erinnert mich an schlechte Fernsehshows



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ryDJKHekPeM&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ryDJKHekPeM&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*



Zoon schrieb:


>


"Komm mit mir in ein anders Welt!"



Das gehäuse ist schon Revolutionär,gefällt mir aber Optisch weniger.


----------



## Zoon (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

BTT denke mal das werde ich mir holen nach ner ersten Presissenkung, ins Chieftec kommt dann ein Retrosystem rein.


----------



## Beoras (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Neues Gehäuse von Silverstone: SST-RV01-B Raven*

Weiss wer ob der IFX-14 mit Zusatzkühler da rein passt? 
Gruss


----------

